# Certain movies won't transfer to EHD



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been trying to copy movies from my Hopper to my EHD. I have a number of movies that don't appear in the recording list when I want to select the items for copying to EHD. Some have been on my Hopper for months and none are PPV type of movies. Plenty of space available on the EHD.

I'm assuming there is some type of copy protection. Any other ideas or thoughts about what's happening?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

file system corruption ? catalog corruption ?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

dmspen said:


> I've been trying to copy movies from my Hopper to my EHD. I have a number of movies that don't appear in the recording list when I want to select the items for copying to EHD. Some have been on my Hopper for months and none are PPV type of movies. Plenty of space available on the EHD.
> 
> I'm assuming there is some type of copy protection. Any other ideas or thoughts about what's happening?


dmspen,

Are all the ones that won't transfer movies? If so, did they have a time limit to be watch? 

Due to Digital Rights Management, some movie/event content cannot be transferred. It is a method of controlling access to copyrighted material such as movies. I will provide you our link explaining in more detail; http://www.mydish.com/support/drm

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The ones that don't appear... are they farther down the alphabet when sorted alphabetically?

By which I mean... if you have various recordings that are named from letter "A" to letter "Z" and at some point you see this cutoff, in the transfer menu, where no titles alphabetically after that appear?

This is the easiest way to spot it... I have read somewhere that sometimes all recordings are not shown. It may even be an intermittent thing. I just can't find where I read it right now... but I know I have read before where people had problems that not all their recordings were shown in the transfer menu.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, the alphabetical problem might be the issue. The one I haven't been able to move for months is Wreck It Ralph which is nearly at the end of my recording list.

Thanks, Mike.H_DISHNetwork for the DRM links. The movies aren't DRM types as described.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If my hunch was right... you might be able to sort by a different method... like by date or something and get to some of those recordings. The only other workaround I've heard is to move other recordings off until the one you want finally shows up... then move that one and you can restore the other stuff if you want.

I haven't heard anyone ever say anything about this problem being fixed... just that it comes and goes... so if they haven't fixed it yet, you might be "stuck" if the workarounds don't help you.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

dmspen said:


> Ah, the alphabetical problem might be the issue. The one I haven't been able to move for months is Wreck It Ralph which is nearly at the end of my recording list.
> 
> Thanks, Mike.H_DISHNetwork for the DRM links. The movies aren't DRM types as described.


You're more than welcome, so customers have tried different ways (sorting them in different orders) to get all the content to transfer. 

Are you missing the latter letters in the EHD for transferring?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> You're more than welcome, so customers have tried different ways (sorting them in different orders) to get all the content to transfer.
> 
> Are you missing the latter letters in the EHD for transferring?


the issue reported here many times and long time ago
why not fix it?
at least make official bug report - the problem is easy to reproduce and shouldn't take a lot of time to solve it !


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

P Smith said:


> the issue reported here many times and long time ago
> why not fix it?
> at least make official bug report - the problem is easy to reproduce and shouldn't take a lot of time to solve it !


I agree, it has been reported before (by me and others) and it is not an issue with DHCP. In my case I had to just keep transferring off what shows / movies it did show until I had them all (actually one or two never did show up in the available list). It acts like the buffer for displaying available programs for transfer is too small. Seems like it an easy enough issue to reproduce and then fix.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

What's odd is you scroll as far as you can in the show select list, but there is still further to go based on the status bar on the right side of the screen. It just won't go down farther.
A List option would sure be nice too! As much as I like having the large pic icons, I don't recognize most shows based on the pic.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

For the third time since switched to Hoppers this bug is biting me in the [email protected]@! Had (yet) another HDMI failure on a Hopper last week, trying to dump everything off before I put the replacement in and some shows just will NOT show up on the list to transfer them off. It is really sad this problem still exists on a product as mature as the Hopper now is.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you got a bug of "shortening a list", try to send first visible events to EHD, then check if the list will show rest of your movies


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

P Smith said:


> if you got a bug of "shortening a list", try to send first visible events to EHD, then check if the list will show rest of your movies


I've already tried it, have moved / deleted all but a few and there are two of the three left that will not show as available to transfer no matter what. As a test I tried deleting one of them thinking I would restore it from the Deleted folder and then see if I could transfer it - the joke's on me - it doesn't even show up in the Deleted folder to be restored even though a bunch of other stuff I deleted does appear in that folder. The EHD function worked so well in the 622, how did they screw it up so badly in the Hopper???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

could be as it has different FW

last resort - try cold reboot, perhaps it will trigger file system check and correction


----------



## bbohl (Feb 9, 2010)

bobukcat said:


> I've already tried it, have moved / deleted all but a few and there are two of the three left that will not show as available to transfer no matter what. As a test I tried deleting one of them thinking I would restore it from the Deleted folder and then see if I could transfer it - the joke's on me - it doesn't even show up in the Deleted folder to be restored even though a bunch of other stuff I deleted does appear in that folder. The EHD function worked so well in the 622, how did they screw it up so badly in the Hopper???


Try using "Select All". You can try it even if nothing shows up on the transfer list (honestly I don't know if it works in that situation, see below).

I just ran into the same issue when upgrading my hoppers to w/ sling last weekend. "24: Live Another Day", and I think other shows, never showed on the transfer list. Since I was transferring everything to the new box, I just used Select All. It ended up transferring everything, except for the last episode of 24. I tried everything under the sun to get the episode transferred, but nothing worked. It never showed in the transfer list and the Select All "trick" didn't work either, with or without recordings in in the transfer list.

EHD with the Hopper is definitely buggy. I'm currently in the process of transferring my other hopper and I am crossing my fingers.


----------

